# Happy Saint Patricks Day everyone!



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Saint Patricks day to all.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

A charming green background - how apropos.

Everyone be sure to dance, sing, make merry, and consume voluminous amounts of refreshing beverages! In short - be Irish! 

Here's an ancient Irish blessing for you all: May even your regurgitation be green!


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

scotch irish here party day to the gill...........dont drink too much green beer all .....have a happy holiday! and safe!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

We are whooping it up proper here..lol one of the local radio stations was sponsoring a "kegs and eggs" event this morning, what a way to start off the day..lol


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

I may be comjpletly scopttish but its fun to pretend today


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Its Green... Day. Get it Green day? Ah my humors waisted on you all


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

claymud said:


> Its Green... Day. Get it Green day? Ah my humors waisted on you all


My friend, not wasted when it is humor

Jeff


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

"So kiss me, I'm ****faced
and i'm soaked and i'm soiled and brown in the trousers,
She kissed me!
And I only bought her one round"

Everyone get drunk and listen to the Dropkick Murphys tonight, ok? 

Happy St. Alcohol Day.


----------

